

Google unveils Google Fit, a fitness platform for developers - ejain
http://mobihealthnews.com/34430/google-unveils-google-fit-a-fitness-platform-for-developers/

======
ejain
This could be really useful for anyone working in this space; I'm hoping
Google Fit will have a Web API as well, so it's not just an Android lock-in
scheme.

